# 전 항상 그게 칵테일파티였다고 생각했었는데



## 82riceballs

Hi guys!
I was watching this interview of Anne Hathaway with Korean subtitles and came across the line

(0) 전 항상 그게 칵테일파티였다고 생각했었는데
"I had always thought it was a cocktail party."

I notice that she used 칵테일파티였다고 생각했었는데

Would it be incorrect in this case to say the following? Is there a difference?
(1) 전 항상 그게 칵테일파티라고 생각했었는데
(2) 전 항상 그게 칵테일파티라고 생각했는데
(3) 전 항상 그게 캌테일파티인 줄 알았는데

My guess is that (2) sounds weird, because she was talking about something she often did in the past, which is why it was translated as 생각했었다. ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> Would it be incorrect in this case to say the following? Is there a difference?
> (1) 전 항상 그게 칵테일파티라고 생각했었는데
> (2) 전 항상 그게 칵테일파티라고 생각했는데
> (3) 전 항상 그게 캌테일파티인 줄 알았는데


 I think you can use all of them for the same meaning. 



82riceballs said:


> My guess is that (2) sounds weird, because she was talking about something she often did in the past, which is why it was translated as 생각했었다.


 The second one sounds fine to me. When Koreans learning English are faced with the pattern, had + past participle (or p.p that this big word has better been known as among Koreans) like thought, they tend to translate that into ~(생각)했었는데 to clearly express in Korean something happened before another more recent event took place. So I don't think the pattern (생각)했었다 can be used to show something was repeatedly done in the past. 
.


----------



## 82riceballs

Ahh got it- thanks for your insight on how Koreans learn English!!


----------



## Rance

Korean language does not have past perfect. 
Or at least that had been the case in the past, but that might be slowly changing due the influence of English.
Since Korean did not have a way to express past perfect originally, double past 어미,-였/었- and -었-, had been combined to express it as Kross pointed out.
하다 
하였다 = 했다 
하였었다 = 했었다 

There might be situation where past perfect tense might sound better, but in many other cases they can be easily replaced with simple past tense in Korean.


----------

